# just got some plants, newbie question



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I bought some plants the other day for my tank, after planting them i was left with lots of bits and pieces, should i throw them out or will they grow if i leave them a bucket with water, not sure of the names but here are the pics


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

It depends on what kind of plants and what is in the water.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

just posted pics of plants, will keep them in the same water as the tank, maybe add some nutrafin plant grow


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

1. Vallisneria
2. Hygrophila Difformis
3. Green Cabamba

The hygro will grow fine floating but, the vallisneria and cabamba probably won't. That's based on my experience with these plants.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

vdub said:


> 1. Vallisneria
> 2. Hygrophila Difformis
> 3. Green Cabamba
> 
> The hygro will grow fine floating but, the vallisneria and cabamba probably won't. That's based on my experience with these plants.


Hey thanks for the info, will the other plants grow if i just stick them in the gravel, i dont use any type of ada soil or anything but will be stting up a Nutrafin small C02 canister/bubbler


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

What do you mean by bits and pieces?
If the vals have roots then you're still good. If it's just like a broken piece of leaf then it's no good.
If you're talking about the leaves on the cabomba then it's no good. If it still has a stem then you've got a chance. Cabomba are fragile plants so you'll find their leaves floating around every now and then, just discard.
Basically if it's still attached to something then it's fine, but a lone leaf won't hold up.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks to all


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Vals I find need a nutritious substrate. I don't think it will grow in just gravel unless you root tab it. Also as mentioned PSpades, if it's a single broken off piece it won't grow either. If it has roots then yes it will. 

I find Cabomba needs a lot of light or they break apart. I hated that plant in my tank. Beautiful but messy. Grows quickly with a lot of light though.

The Hygro should be okay in a bucket even enough light and nutrients.

Cheers.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The second plant looks like water wisteria to me. It will grow fast. How is the tank coming along Roshan? Did you figure out all your problems?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Atom said:


> Vals I find need a nutritious substrate. I don't think it will grow in just gravel unless you root tab it. Also as mentioned PSpades, if it's a single broken off piece it won't grow either. If it has roots then yes it will.
> 
> I find Cabomba needs a lot of light or they break apart. I hated that plant in my tank. Beautiful but messy. Grows quickly with a lot of light though.
> 
> ...


My first plant were vals and they really took off in gravel. However, when I placed vals in another tank with gravel, twice it didn't do so well. I have some in sand right now and it's doing fine. So I don't know, doesn't hurt to try since they're cheap?

The first time around Cabomba was a real pain in the rear as Atom stated. It kept floating up and never remained in the gravel. The little leaves would get caught in the filter intake (they still do). I have them in sand right now with medium lighting and they're growing really fast. I like them a lot more now since it gives a really green and lush look.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> The second plant looks like water wisteria to me. It will grow fast. How is the tank coming along Roshan? Did you figure out all your problems?


hey there,
yeah finally, what a pain that was! just some issues with film on the surface apart from some film on the surface its running fine.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone and i have to agree about the mess that columba makes, they all seem to be fine except for some pesky little snails that like to feast upon the vals ( will have to take out my Mysterious Snail for a little while and hire some Loaches).


----------

